# Differences between males and females



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

So I am just starting to find out the differences between males and females I have only had Ollie for about 2 1/2 wks and he is young but he is always making these little noises it is to funny I was so use to Georgie who makes no noise at all..lol other then those LOUD contact calls when she wants your attention but for 90 % of the day theres nothing from her just curious if anyone else notices any differences between there males and females


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The noise was the first thing i noticed too. Bailee chatters while Cookie only has her one toned contact call. Now that he's getting older Bailee does "heart wings" and flirts with Cookie and his reflection. Those would be the main things. I've read that females are cuddlier but Bailee is just as cuddly as Cookie, if not more. But then, he was handreared.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> The noise was the first thing i noticed too. Bailee chatters while Cookie only has her one toned contact call. Now that he's getting older Bailee does "heart wings" and flirts with Cookie and his reflection. Those would be the main things. I've read that females are cuddlier but Bailee is just as cuddly as Cookie, if not more. But then, he was handreared.


both of mine were hand reared and I don't know if its because Ollie is younger then her but he is definetly more cuddlier then she is  which I find strange because I was told its the females that are cuddly


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I don't know if its because Ollie is younger then her but he is definetly more cuddlier then she is  which I find strange because I was told its the females that are cuddly


Well Cookie wasn't hand reared but she was happy to receive cuddles from day one. Bailee took some persuading, i got the impression he was thinking "oh mum! you're messing up my crest!" every time i gave him head scratches. Once he learnt that scratchies were nice, i can't give him enough - he's always wanting more more more!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope I end up getting a boy..I'm just so in love with Baby I think I'd love what a boy has to offer..the different little noises, the cheeky attitude, the flirting with the mirror..heart wings!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Heart wings. Got to love em. Hugs struts around and he knows he owns the place


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Heart wings. Got to love em. Hugs struts around and he knows he owns the place


Bailee does it the instant i uncover them in the morning. Then he starts singing for his breakfast.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hugs does it mainly when he is out. Its cute to watch. Has his face stuck up in the air. Doing heart wings and singing out loud.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is starting to make different noises. He even does the wolf whisle once in a while. He hates that ugly bird in the mirror though


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Well Cookie wasn't hand reared but she was happy to receive cuddles from day one. Bailee took some persuading, i got the impression he was thinking "oh mum! you're messing up my crest!" every time i gave him head scratches. Once he learnt that scratchies were nice, i can't give him enough - he's always wanting more more more!


thats funny


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I hope I end up getting a boy..I'm just so in love with Baby I think I'd love what a boy has to offer..the different little noises, the cheeky attitude, the flirting with the mirror..heart wings!


cheeky attitude is right...lol although Georgie is pretty cheeky herself 



birdieness said:


> Hugs does it mainly when he is out. Its cute to watch. Has his face stuck up in the air. Doing heart wings and singing out loud.


I can't wait to hear that singing out loud from Ollie


----------

